# What do you do after a naff day?



## Nick-ST

We all have them. What do you do after you have had a really bad day? 

Bought a Ford Kuga 3 weeks ago (privately) all seemed well until the weekend just gone when the wife was driving it and it wouldn't change gear after she got most of the way home. Seems like we are going to have a rather heavy bill as the gearbox needs dropping out etc. Was a pretty naff day at work too! 

Myself I like to sink into a few beers of some sort and have some food that is not good for you! Very much a fat persons answer I reckon but just curious....


----------



## Alfieharley1

For me I am very much a Gamer. I will literally just throw all emotion into a game or into the Mrs lol


----------



## Fentum

Sorry for the naff day.

Nothing wrong with a large curry and a few beers to take the edge off!

Peter


----------



## Bazza85

Sorry to hear about the impending bill. 
For me, I go lift. All out heavy as I can, with angry songs full blast in my ears.




If that doesn’t work I turn to rum. Lots of rum. And then whiskey.


----------



## pxr5

Coming to DW always makes me feel a little bit better  That and some Guiness of course.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Vodka.


----------



## wanner69

Soul boy 68 said:


> Vodka.


Same or gin lol


----------



## dchapman88

I dont drink alcohol so I'm no use to you there

I'd be on a massive sugar high, and a flipping huge bowl of cereal


----------



## wanner69

Or buy wax and golf gear


----------



## Soul boy 68

wanner69 said:


> Or buy wax and golf gear


He might not like golf, but certainly wax.


----------



## Derekh929

Sorry to here of unexpected bills been there many times.


For me if it’s friday out in the V8 for run helps, I avoid drink as never helps anything unless in moderation, but comfort eating good at the time, but not when you get to heavy like present.
For me on my iPad looking at car sites and researching car stuff


----------



## kingswood

gallon of fuel and an oily rag

on the car, not the wife


----------



## huxley309

kingswood said:


> gallon of fuel and an oily rag
> 
> on the car, not the wife


You should try, she might be into it :thumb:

For me it's mount gay rum and rochester ginger beer.


----------



## Nick-ST

Glad to hear I am not the only one who finds a few drinks and some nice food cheers them up! Or is it that it just numbs the pain :lol:


----------



## bense556

Depending when the naff day happens, I will go clay pigeon shooting - nothing better than throwing a few shells down range!


----------



## voon

Walking is good. As much as I have to force myself, especially at such temperatures, nothing clears the head better than a prolonged walk. Sitting around with beers sounds neat but doesn't even remotly have the same effect .. no movement always leaves you brooding and building up an annoying tiredness in the body.

And then I order all kinds of crap I don't need on aliexpress, amazon etc


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

voon said:


> And then I order all kinds of crap I don't need on aliexpress, amazon etc


:lol:

Exactly what I do as evidenced by the ever filling drawer of ali tat (with the rare bargain).

Trying to save 4p on a pack of 1000 applicators certainly takes my mind off any of the work related garbage that occasionally fills the brain


----------



## voon

Not just Ali. I usually buy the next snow foam or whatever before I have even opened the one I bought last.


----------



## ollienoclue

Depends. Grolsch, red wine, gin or hit games.


----------



## baxlin

Have a FaceTime session with my young grandchildren. No idea what I'll do when they become teenagers though.....


----------



## muzzer

Depends on who is about, if my wife is about then i talk it out, if nobody is at home then either have a lash on the Xbox but if it's been a really bad day, then a half hour session of meditation works wonders to relax and calm.


----------



## Derekh929

baxlin said:


> Have a FaceTime session with my young grandchildren. No idea what I'll do when they become teenagers though.....


Take cover and learn things are different know


----------



## MDC250

Internally rage and make my BP rise...eat, sleep and repeat at the moment


----------



## rob267

MDC250 said:


> Internally rage and make my BP rise...eat, sleep and repeat at the moment


You sound just like me. Except i drink then eat then sleep.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky1957

Get on my bike and rampage round my local training route which involves two long steep hills and that just completely drains me - at least in decent weather. At the moment its whiskey!


----------



## pxr5

I've got an ongoing medical condition and as part of treatment I was given some Yoga exercises to do. I dissed them straight away as I thought that wasn't for me. But you know what, it's amazing how you feel afterwards and I only really do specific ones for a specific thing for only. I think it's supposed to reduce stress and increase endorphins. Whatever it is I do feel loads better afterwards and I'd definitely recommended it. It's hard holding a pint of guiness though in some of the positions, but needs must.


----------



## OldskoolRS

I get my guitar out, crank up the Marshall amp and play along to some of my favourite tracks. 

It's not that I don't drink or eat unhealthy food, but I don't seem to need to have a naff day to do that...


----------



## Shug

Bit of Muay Thai helps I reckon.
Not in a 'vent frustration' kind of way, but focus and forget everything else. Afterwards, its easier to be more reflective on things.


----------



## Naddy37

Nick-ST said:


> We all have them. What do you do after you have had a really bad day?


Another Oncology appointment today, wasn't overly bad.

Chauffeur e-class hadn't been cleaned in several days, covered in salt. Just spent a rather pleasant few hours cleaning her, chilled out, relaxed, fresh air.

I now have a spotlessly clean, C2v3 coated e-class, and with a slightly clear head, well, clear as can be expected. :car:


----------



## Alan L

For me, it's out on the bike, a Spin class or Wattbike at the gym. It's amazing how little you think when out on the bike, especially with friends and just talking bikes and Bo***cks. Gym is head phones and music - something fast with bass. Depends on Wattbike 60 Bpm music for claiming up to 180 for balls out speed and power. Again, how much this empties the head a how little you think of anything. Defiantly makes you feel better at end as all you want is something to eat...

If it gets really bad you could always post up here anthers have done in the past, you WILL get a lot of support.


----------



## Benfr16

Yeah gym is good for the tough times. Even if I can't be bothered to go, I feel much better after listening to some music and picking up some heavy pieces of metal  

Detailing car is also a good one! Food and beers, especially if you can get a couple of mates together and make a day of it.


----------



## FLUTE

Good quality gin and fever tree tonic or similar 

Flute.


----------



## DLGWRX02

All to often I find this happening, so I normally get on “what’s app” and verbally abuse my son in law to be, he gives as good as he gets, it’s like a run down session for us both. Lol. Then it’s on with the iPad and go flatten some bases in clash of clans..lol


----------



## Versoman

take the dog out for a long un then a glass or two of red:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc

I hate to admit but I did do a some right stupid things at times like pick a fight with the one I love etc etc., now thankfully I get the dog and walk it off or sit at the piano and work it out there, a fiery temper and little patience but,,,, improving!


----------



## beatty599

Music or Joe Rogan Podcast and some physical work


----------



## AudiPhil

A long walk with the dogs away from everyone, a glass of wine and some good music.


----------



## Steve_6R

I cycle nearly every day so that's a good way to vent at the end of the day

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Depends how much of a naff day we’re talking about.

Past month has generally been pretty naff all round.

So, it’s normally lock myself away in my room, peace and quiet, headphones on, ipad on and chat to some close friends for some support.


----------



## WP-UK

Bourbon whiskey is my pastime in these situations. Along with random YouTube voyages to entertain..


----------



## AndyN01

Music &/or walking.

Talking is good with the right person or a good "chat" on here.

If the weather is decent enough some detailing or nice waxing session......

On the car, not my legs - or anywhere else for that matter 

Andy.


----------



## Chris Dyson

Sorry to hear of your troubles, we all have them from time to time. When it happens, do whatever helps you completely switch off for a few hours (or days), let the angst fade until you can get the incident into perspective. A long walk in the countryside does it for me, someone mentioned gaming, that works too. The effects of food and drink, though good in the short term, are not a long-term solutions. Most things that annoy are not really that important in the great scheme of things. 

Hope you have better days over the Christmas break.


----------

